# Evil clown laugh sound effect needed



## Smithy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi, this year I'm working on a clown prop and I need an evil clown laugh sound effect to go with it. So far the only one I've seen that is any good is this one.

I don't mind paying for it as long as it's not more than a few £/$ but I would like to add a bit of an echo and put a video of this prop online, both of which are not allowed by SFXSource's terms and conditions.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent ! if nothing there that works I'll clip one up for you.


----------



## Smithy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link. There's some good clips in there. Unfortunately I didn't find one suitable for my clown.

I'm looking for a deeper laugh than what you would normally have. I'm using the pinto head from Ghost Ride. The whole clown will be in a big box and when someone walks past it will move up out of the box as quick as I can manage and forwards slightly. I'm going for a real ominous feel instead of just creepy.

The sound I linked in the first post is pretty much perfect apart from the terms of use. Do you have anything like that?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll see what I can come up with in the next few days.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

I did a Creepy carnival last year and what I did was record some laughs and used WavePad program to make them lower and higher in pitch and with some special effects like echo. Sometimes beats paying for it, the better thing is the program is free to try.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes & it's fun ( free's good too ) ! I use Wavepad for quick mixes & Audacity for stuff that the free Wavepad version won't do ( like split stereo tracks for left / right mono recordings ).


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

On Pink Floyd's first album, "The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn", there's a song titled "Bike" (the last track on the album, I think). The last 30 seconds of that song is maniacal-creepy-toy-clown laughter with an echoey quality to it. Check it out...it may work for you.


----------



## Smithy (Aug 4, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> On Pink Floyd's first album, "The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn", there's a song titled "Bike" (the last track on the album, I think). The last 30 seconds of that song is maniacal-creepy-toy-clown laughter with an echoey quality to it. Check it out...it may work for you.


I just had a quick look for that song on youtube. That sound effect, or something similar, could work quite well for a clown but the one I'm making needs a deep powerful kind of laugh. I also want to be able to post videos of it online etc so I can't take clips from songs.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

At 13:28 in the extended album version of "Welcome to the Pleasuredome" by Frankie Goes to Hollywood, there's a pretty good evil laugh. I used to play it on cassette out the window of my bedroom when kids would come to my house trick or treating. Check it out ... skip to 13:28 ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZUzJoiS7sA


----------

